

What is a good JavaScript Physics Engine? - bl00djack

I am trying to write a small interactive physics simulation where students can learn by clicking, dragging or swinging a pendulum, etc.... I found a lot of JScript Physics Engine out there, but I don&#x27;t know where to start. Any suggestions?
======
sunny1304
[http://box2d-js.sourceforge.net/](http://box2d-js.sourceforge.net/)

box2d has good documentation and plenty of examples available. You can start
with this.

~~~
bl00djack
Thank you so much :)

~~~
coffeecodecouch
If you want to use box2d, use box2dweb[0]. It's much smaller and faster and is
actually up to date. However if you want your game to run smoothly on mobile
phones your best bet is Chimpunk-js[1].

[0] [https://code.google.com/p/box2dweb/](https://code.google.com/p/box2dweb/)

[1] [https://github.com/josephg/Chipmunk-
js](https://github.com/josephg/Chipmunk-js)

